# Pen blank bushing cross reference guide



## pensnthings (Jun 27, 2013)

With so many vendors selling the same basic pen kits under different names one would think there would be a cross reference chart or guide available. 
Would anyone know if anything like this is available and if so, where it would be located?
Thank you.



Tha


----------



## keith long (Jan 25, 2013)

Go to the IAP website, in the library is a chart, what you are looking for.


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

keith long said:


> Go to the IAP website, in the library is a chart, what you are looking for.


Forgive my ignorance, but what is "IAP"?

Mark


----------



## pensnthings (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## pensnthings (Jun 27, 2013)

keith long said:


> Go to the IAP website, in the library is a chart, what you are looking for.


I did get that one, however it appears at first glance that it may be outdated, incomplete with all the kits available now.


----------



## keith long (Jan 25, 2013)

International Association of Penturners, (IAP). Have not checked the chart lately. If you have a set of calipers, you can turn between centers without bushings. Just be careful and not apply too much pressure to the ends of the tube.


----------



## pensnthings (Jun 27, 2013)

keith long said:


> International Association of Penturners, (IAP). Have not checked the chart lately. If you have a set of calipers, you can turn between centers without bushings. Just be careful and not apply too much pressure to the ends of the tube.


Great idea, thank you.


----------

